# allergic to merrick dog food



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

what could be the cause too many grains does this food contain soy please help?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

It's kind of a complicated food (lots of ingredients). I'd try to find something simpler like California Natural.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

You can find the ingredients on the bag. Generally, dogs tend to be allergic to corn, wheat and chicken, though they can be allergic to any protein. I'd switch to a grain free food, not based on chicken and see how he does. Look up foods on dogfoodadvisor.com.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

No soy, corn or wheat--which are the most common allergens, but not limited to. 

Why do you suspect an allergy?


----------



## roxiefoxie08 (Dec 15, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> No soy, corn or wheat--which are the most common allergens, but not limited to.
> 
> Why do you suspect an allergy?


 she scratches,sneezes, had stomach upset from food awhile back,allergy sympotoms she is allergic to fish she stopped puking early in the morning when i feed her a little food with fish and one with fish treat


----------



## pkelley (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi! I have two Catahoulas; One was allergic to every grain free, natural dog food we tried until we found Azmira lamb and rice. She couldn't eat any other dog food. It's expensive but worth it not to see her eyes scab up and the scratching 24/7.


----------

